# What do you use for a "Juvie/sub-adult" arboreal enclosure?



## mistertim (Oct 28, 2016)

So I have a few arboreal kids that are growing fast and will be ready for a bit of a bump up in enclosure size sometime in the near future (P. regalis, P. metallica, and P. irminia slings)...thing is, I've only ever had terrestrial juvies before and not arboreals. The arboreals I had before this were all already sub-adult so they went straight into their permanent enclosures. What do you all use for a "mid range" arboreal enclosure in between sling and adult? I currently have all three in 32 oz tall deli cups. 

I have seen lots of people use those Walmart clear gallon jugs but my worry with those is the somewhat narrow opening up at the top. All three of them are fast and skittish species, with the Poecs obviously being the fastest and having very potent venom so I wouldn't want them bolting UP and onto me during cleaning or feeding/watering.


----------



## Venom1080 (Oct 28, 2016)

i use the gallon jars, im using 4 at the moment, for my H mac, P met, P subfusca and P irminia.  glue the water dish near the top of the cage for easy bolus removal and cleaning, so i dont have to reach in with tongs. and even if i did, my tongs are long enough so my hands not in the cage. during feeding, the spiders hide anyway, i throw the criks in and put the cage back on the shelf. one could argue that deli cups are easier for spiders to bolt out of, as they are round and the spider doesnt have to reduce speed as it bolts around in them.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## magicmed (Oct 28, 2016)

I use the clear gallon jars until they're large enough for the 31 quart (size B) "homz" brand clear storage bins from walmart, I like them a lot for arboreals


----------



## bryverine (Oct 28, 2016)

I use the 32oz until they get about 3-3.5" and into their adult home they go. Worked fine for avic, regalis, and plan on switching my schioedtei darlings over soon as I can.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Venom1080 (Oct 28, 2016)

bryverine said:


> I use the 32oz until they get about 3-3.5" and into their adult home they go. Worked fine for avic, regalis, and plan on switching my schioedtei darlings over soon as I can.


haha i like your signature, first time i noticed it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Jones0911 (Oct 28, 2016)

mistertim said:


> So I have a few arboreal kids that are growing fast and will be ready for a bit of a bump up in enclosure size sometime in the near future (P. regalis, P. metallica, and P. irminia slings)...thing is, I've only ever had terrestrial juvies before and not arboreals. The arboreals I had before this were all already sub-adult so they went straight into their permanent enclosures. What do you all use for a "mid range" arboreal enclosure in between sling and adult? I currently have all three in 32 oz tall deli cups.
> 
> I have seen lots of people use those Walmart clear gallon jugs but my worry with those is the somewhat narrow opening up at the top. All three of them are fast and skittish species, with the Poecs obviously being the fastest and having very potent venom so I wouldn't want them bolting UP and onto me during cleaning or feeding/watering.


Here is a photo of my Poecilotheria rufilata and the enclosure I use for him/her.

I'm horrible at measuring and I don't have any measuring tape so for reference my T is the length of my pinky and yes this enclosure is it's permanently home.

Its not a sling anymore (subjective because everyone has their own definition of when a T is no longer a sling) but its also not an adult yet.


----------



## Willuminati (Oct 28, 2016)

Walmart jugs are perfect

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## PanzoN88 (Oct 29, 2016)

I use whatever i can find that looks secure, with adequate space. I will soon be using 1 gallon jars


----------



## Venom1080 (Oct 29, 2016)

Jones0911 said:


> Here is a photo of my Poecilotheria rufilata and the enclosure I use for him/her.


why no hide? why no water dish?

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Jones0911 (Oct 29, 2016)

Venom1080 said:


> why no hide? why no water dish?


Aboreals don't need hides they aren't a necessary, all my aboreals make dirt curtains.

And I've NEVER had an aboreal drink water out of a dish, I spray the webbing which they drink off and I give the the roaches fruit so all mine are just fine

Reactions: Disagree 5 | Funny 1 | Lollipop 1


----------



## Venom1080 (Oct 29, 2016)

Jones0911 said:


> Aboreals don't need hides they aren't a necessary, all my aboreals make dirt curtains.
> 
> And I've NEVER had an aboreal drink water out of a dish, I spray the webbing which they drink off and I give the the roaches fruit so all mine are just fine


i dont know what arboreals your keeping, but thats some poor husbandry right there.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## cold blood (Oct 29, 2016)

bryverine said:


> I use the 32oz until they get about 3-3.5" and into their adult home they go. Worked fine for avic, regalis, and plan on switching my schioedtei darlings over soon as I can.


I do the same.   From there, I keep my avics in taller, mid-size seterilites, like the 2 pictured.  Species other than avics (most anyway) are housed in these larger Tupperware style enclosures.  They offer more surface space for fast arboreals that aren't really arboreal till adulthood.  I lean a slab of wood and surround it with plants.   All of these species also need more moisture, and this set up can accommodate a much larger water dish.  You could say they're housed semi-arboreally.






Jones0911 said:


> Aboreals don't need hides they aren't a necessary, all my aboreals make dirt curtains.


But they need _something_.   I don't get why you would put, literally, nothing in the enclosure and think its adaptability makes it a good set up.  It looks like something you would see in a pet store.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 4


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Oct 29, 2016)

Cheap like a fat prostitute in her 60 without a leg, arboreal glass enclosures mostly made in Germany.

Or things like this (near the PS Vita and the "Morgan Freeman" rasta shrunken head) taller like a 100's Marlboro packet, more or less, for 2/3 cm slings :-s

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Marijan2 (Oct 29, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> View attachment 223701


these masks are friggin dope. where are you getting them?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Oct 29, 2016)

Marijan2 said:


> these masks are friggin dope. where are you getting them?


Thanks man. I buy/import those directly from Osaka & Kyoto. And (not Japanese) from Malaysia, Indonesia etc 

I'm a collector, Robert 'Bob' Ibold appraised a couple of my Indonesia one, once.


----------



## Marijan2 (Oct 29, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Thanks man. I buy/import those directly from Osaka & Kyoto. And (not Japanese) from Malaysia, Indonesia etc
> 
> I'm a collector, Robert 'Bob' Ibold appraised a couple of my Indonesia one, once.


Now i want to go to Japan and Borneo even more. I think you sparked my new interest buddy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Oct 29, 2016)

Marijan2 said:


> Now i want to go to Japan and Borneo even more. I think you sparked my new interest buddy


Ah ah, good :-s

I love also the Nepal 'middle hills' masks, but sadly that area was hit hard and ruined by that earthquake. They are great IMO because they are a pre-Buddhist "archetype" (basically the masks you see in Katmandu, 90% of those are, no matter if cool to see, "tourists" traps). 

I bought one once from a Rhode Island seller that wasn't aware of what he had, for a steal. lol he sent the mask in Canada instead of Italy, then after a month I received the mask with a "sorry" from Canadian customs (and wasn't even their fault) ah ah

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Marijan2 (Oct 29, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> I bought one once from a Rhode Island seller that wasn't aware of what he had, for a steal. lol he sent the mask in Canada instead of Italy, then after a month I received the mask with a "sorry" from Canadian customs (and wasn't even their fault) ah ah


Wow, how does one mix up Canada for Italy. Why don't you make mask thread in watering hole? I wanna see all of those!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Oct 29, 2016)

Marijan2 said:


> Wow, how does one mix up Canada for Italy. Why don't you make mask thread in watering hole? I wanna see all of those!


I don't know what went wrong, ah ah, but was funny receiving the parcel with a hand written "sorry" when I tought that "hope" was lost.

About a "mask thread", yes you're right, I've promised that to another user here prior... but you know how much lazy can be mans approaching their 40 -.-

:-s

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Oct 29, 2016)

@Marijan2 

I collect also Mexican ancient (& modern) folk, 'Day of the Dead', ex voto etc art. I have contacts in New Mexico & Arizona that "jumps" the border on a regular basis for buy from artists like OOS, Omar Garcia Duran, Carlomagno Pedro Martinez etc Oaxaca, mostly.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Misty Day (Oct 29, 2016)

Jones0911 said:


> Aboreals don't need hides they aren't a necessary, all my aboreals make dirt curtains.
> 
> And I've NEVER had an aboreal drink water out of a dish, I spray the webbing which they drink off and I give the the roaches fruit so all mine are just fine


Wow...Just because you've never seen your arboreals drink from water dishes doesn't mean they don't. Do you watch your spiders 24 hours a day? No. So you wouldn't know if they're drinking or not. I have seen every single arboreal of mine drink including pokies.

 And offering no hiding spot for a _Poecilotheria_ or ANY arboreal is just inhumane in my opinion. You really need to rethink your husbandry. You seem to be alright with your spiders just surviving, not thriving.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 10


----------



## Moonohol (Oct 29, 2016)

Misty Day said:


> Wow...Just because you've never seen your arboreals drink from water dishes doesn't mean they don't. Do you watch your spiders 24 hours a day? No. So you wouldn't know if they're drinking or not. I have seen every single arboreal of mine drink including pokies.
> 
> And offering no hiding spot for a _Poecilotheria_ or ANY arboreal is just inhumane in my opinion. You really need to rethink your husbandry. You seem to be alright with your spiders just surviving, not thriving.


yeahhhhh... not providing a hide for a Pokie is just asking to have it bolt any time you open the enclosure up.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Award 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Oct 29, 2016)

Jones0911 said:


> Aboreals don't need hides they aren't a necessary, all my aboreals make dirt curtains.


That's not a good reason for not offering a piece of cork bark, man. The taller, the better. They *need *to climb. They are arboreals, _P.cambridgei_ (just an example) enjoy a quiet peaceful life in his/her Trinidad tall tree "estate", in the wild.

It's like those that, only because "they are obligate burrowers" do not offer a piece of cork bark to those, then they complain about the fact that they never see their T's. Mah.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Misty Day (Oct 29, 2016)

Moonohol said:


> yeahhhhh... not providing a hide for a Pokie is just asking to have it bolt any time you open the enclosure up.


Exactly. My pokes always bolt for their hides when spooked, which makes me happy that they have a "safe spot."  I want my spiders and all my animals to feel content and safe, but apparently some people don't want to go to the extra bother.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Ellenantula (Oct 29, 2016)

I wouldn't use avic housing as a guideline here.  A pokie needs a secure burrow/bolt hole.    Please  use a hide & deeper substrate for a pokie -- pokie will be happier and you will be safer.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andrea82 (Oct 29, 2016)

Jones0911 said:


> Here is a photo of my Poecilotheria rufilata and the enclosure I use for him/her.
> 
> I'm horrible at measuring and I don't have any measuring tape so for reference my T is the length of my pinky and yes this enclosure is it's permanently home.
> 
> Its not a sling anymore (subjective because everyone has their own definition of when a T is no longer a sling) but its also not an adult yet.


But...there is nothing in there?
I thought you showed these as an example, to be furnished later. You actually keep arboreal tarantula like this??
I'm a bit sorry for the spiders in there. No plants, no bark, just substrate. That is not living and thriving, that is surviving.

Reactions: Agree 5 | Love 1


----------



## Jones0911 (Oct 29, 2016)

Andrea82 said:


> But...there is nothing in there?
> I thought you showed these as an example, to be furnished later. You actually keep arboreal tarantula like this??
> I'm a bit sorry for the spiders in there. No plants, no bark, just substrate. That is not living and thriving, that is surviving.



There you go again with that "better than everyone who doesn't do it my way" mentality you need to get that out of your head.

I'm not going to everything the way everyone does it in it.....my Ts stay alive and grow etc..


 I don't need anything fancy get over that way you think its very snobby

Reactions: Dislike 1 | Disagree 3 | Lollipop 1


----------



## Venom1080 (Oct 29, 2016)

Jones0911 said:


> There you go again with that "better than everyone who doesn't do it my way" mentality you need to get that out of your head.
> 
> I'm not going to everything the way everyone does it in it.....my Ts stay alive and grow etc..
> 
> ...


but do they thrive?? tarantulas are hardy animals, they can survive in many different environments. people here care about tarantulas, to see some one keep like you is just sad. every newb out there knows spiders need hides.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Jones0911 (Oct 29, 2016)

Misty Day said:


> Wow...Just because you've never seen your arboreals drink from water dishes doesn't mean they don't. Do you watch your spiders 24 hours a day? No. So you wouldn't know if they're drinking or not. I have seen every single arboreal of mine drink including pokies.
> 
> And offering no hiding spot for a _Poecilotheria_ or ANY arboreal is just inhumane in my opinion. You really need to rethink your husbandry. You seem to be alright with your spiders just surviving, not thriving.


Imhu


Misty Day said:


> Wow...Just because you've never seen your arboreals drink from water dishes doesn't mean they don't. Do you watch your spiders 24 hours a day? No. So you wouldn't know if they're drinking or not. I have seen every single arboreal of mine drink including pokies.
> 
> And offering no hiding spot for a _Poecilotheria_ or ANY arboreal is just inhumane in my opinion. You really need to rethink your husbandry. You seem to be alright with your spiders just surviving, not thriving.


Inhuman Yea you're being dramatic its not that serious but oh well everyone has their own OPINIONS...


----------



## Jones0911 (Oct 29, 2016)

Venom1080 said:


> but so they thrive?? tarantulas are hardy animals, they can survive in many different environments. people here care about tarantulas, to see some one keep like you is just sad. every newb out there knows spiders need hides.


Exactly they thrive in different environments so I don't need a "perfect" set up.

This could go on forever.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## TownesVanZandt (Oct 29, 2016)

Jones0911 said:


> There you go again with that "better than everyone who doesn't do it my way" mentality you need to get that out of your head.
> 
> I'm not going to everything the way everyone does it in it.....my Ts stay alive and grow etc..
> 
> ...


Come on, you are keeping your T´s in less than adequate setups, with no hides and no water dishes! @Andrea82 has not entered this discussion with a "holier-than-thou"-attitude, but simply reacted to your setups, like most of us would!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## Venom1080 (Oct 29, 2016)

Jones0911 said:


> Exactly they thrive in different environments so I don't need a "perfect" set up.
> 
> This could go on forever.


read it again, it says _survive._ they thrive in different environments, yes, but def not yours. but you need a decent set up, with a hide and water dish.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Misty Day (Oct 29, 2016)

Jones0911 said:


> Imhu
> 
> Inhuman Yea you're being dramatic its not that serious but oh well everyone has their own OPINIONS...


So much ignorance in your replies. These aren't opinion, these are fact. All spiders, ESPECIALLY pokes, need a secure hide. And not providing ANY animal with fresh drinking water is inhumane. 

I'm not being dramatic in any way. You don't seem to care about your T's at all, which is why so many people are getting riled up.



Jones0911 said:


> I don't need anything fancy get over that way you think its very snobby


Fancy??? Dude, you literally just need a slab of cork bark and a water dish. Nothing "fancy" about that.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Andrea82 (Oct 29, 2016)

Jones0911 said:


> There you go again with that "better than everyone who doesn't do it my way" mentality you need to get that out of your head.
> 
> I'm not going to everything the way everyone does it in it.....my Ts stay alive and grow etc..
> 
> ...


Auch. That hurt. I don't think I will be able to sleep tonight. 
Snobby.

Reactions: Funny 6 | Lollipop 1


----------



## viper69 (Oct 29, 2016)

Jones0911 said:


> And I've NEVER had an aboreal drink water out of a dish


Not all Ts will drink out of a dish, but many will.

How do you know they never have?

1. Is it because you don't provide them a water dish?
2. Have you filmed them 24/7 and watched all the video since you owned them?

IF you have provided them a dish, and not done #2, then in point of fact your original statement is inaccurate stated. At best you could have written "I've never seen them, but they have have..."

Drinking below, just one of many arboreals I have observed drinking in my care.













A. huriana- Sub Adult Male, Drinking



__ viper69
__ Jun 26, 2016
__
avicularia
huriana




						FOR ALL THE NEW AVIC OWNERS THAT WONDER IF THERE AVIC WILL DRINK FROM A DISH ON THE SUB FLOOR!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## viper69 (Oct 29, 2016)

Jones0911 said:


> Aboreals don't need hides they aren't a necessary, all my aboreals make dirt curtains.


That's not true. Avics for example always form a hide in some fashion, and thrive when provided cage furniture. They feel more secure in containers that give them places to hide. This is very obvious in their body posture, ie whether they feel threatened or not.

Even my Poki's were provided more than a container wall as a "hide" 

I get the impression you put your Ts into a bare empty container, maybe some sub, but that's it. That's not how they live in the wild at all. Open space is not a Ts friend.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## viper69 (Oct 29, 2016)

cold blood said:


> View attachment 223700
> View attachment 223698
> 
> 
> ...



@cold blood It's clear you are providing a lavish life style for your Ts, perhaps you should switch them to a more spartan living, cost-conscious decor like Jones. Then you could afford more Ts, instead of breeding so many 

Each time I buy your Ts, those guys are getting a condo over there

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Ellenantula (Oct 29, 2016)

Had to re-read thread to realize OP is not the one providing nothing more than a container with a sprinkle of dirt.  
But.... why?  I don't get not providing a suitable habitat.
Why even keep Ts if you derive no pleasure in their care???
This whole thread has bummed me out big time. 

Please give your T a bigger enclosure with some deeper substrate, a hide, a water bowl, something to anchor a web....  It's not being fancy, it's just being a good caregiver. Basic care, just basic care is all that's being asked here.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## viper69 (Oct 29, 2016)

Ellenantula said:


> I don't get not providing a suitable habitat.


The below is not directed to Jones. I can't speak for him/her.

Easy, some people can't afford it (yet somehow they own a tarantula, sorta like buying a car but can't afford the insurance). Some people are lazy, some people don't care. Some people keep their pets, then get bored and lose interest. Some people are ignorant (that's ok, one can learn, like all of us do), some people are stupid. Some find more "value" in ownership, than actual stewardship of the animal that relies on them for their life.

Lastly, because they can.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Ellenantula (Oct 29, 2016)

I am SO not into decorating a T enclosure -- you'll find no themed enclosures here.  

But deeper substrate, a hide, corkbark/plastic or silk plants to anchor webbing to....  sheesh -- just offering a simple waterbowl.  
It's so easy and (imo) inexpensive to furnish a basic T enclosure!  I beg this person to do more. The T has no control and is completely dependent for person to do the right thing.

I am trying to understand but I am deeply bummed out and wish I could rescue these Ts.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## cold blood (Oct 29, 2016)

viper69 said:


> @cold blood It's clear you are providing a lavish life style for your Ts, perhaps you should switch them to a more spartan living, cost-conscious decor like Jones. Then you could afford more Ts, instead of breeding so many


Its literally less than a $4 set up.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## mistertim (Oct 29, 2016)

A slab of cork bark is like $5 at a pet store, and you can use a souffle cup or even a bottle cap for a water dish. Why wouldn't you do that? It's not exactly onerous. No way those tarantulas are thriving. They're incredibly adaptable but that doesn't mean you should test their adaptation skills because you're too lazy to provide a decent setup.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Ellenantula (Oct 29, 2016)

mistertim said:


> A slab of cork bark is like $5 at a pet store, and you can use a souffle cup or even a bottle cap for a water dish. Why wouldn't you do that? It's not exactly onerous. No way those tarantulas are thriving. They're incredibly adaptable but that doesn't mean you should test their adaptation skills because you're too lazy to provide a decent setup.


I am very much into the soufflé cups -- I generally use 2 or three to hold substrate hole so only top one needs replacing.  Easy peasy and dirt cheap for a sleeve of them. And with slings, can't get cheaper than a free bottle lid.


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Oct 29, 2016)

Jones0911 said:


> I don't need anything *fancy *get over that way you think its very snobby


Fancy? Normality. Not offering a vertical piece of cork bark to arboreals, on the other hand, is like to seek sex without having the 1.0 manly parts needed for, ah ah. Now that will put the word "fancy" to another level.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## viper69 (Oct 29, 2016)

cold blood said:


> Its literally less than a $4 set up.


That's a Rolls-Royce compared to the TP roll I use for mine

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Ellenantula (Oct 29, 2016)

viper69 said:


> That's a Rolls-Royce compared to the TP roll I use for mine


Nothing wrong with a TP roll.  Replace as needed.  Just.... offer something!!!!


----------



## viper69 (Oct 29, 2016)

Ellenantula said:


> Nothing wrong with a TP roll.  Replace as needed.  Just.... offer something!!!!


I was kidding. I'd never use it, too much risk of mold.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Oct 29, 2016)

I mean, at this point we can house directly arboreals into not even clean, marmalade as substrate jars or... wait, Andy Warhol power moment: Campbell Soup can! 

See that _P.irmina_, smells like ten tripe!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Ellenantula (Oct 29, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Andy Warhol power moment: Campbell Soup can!
> 
> See that _P.irmina_, smells like ten tripe!


Leave the lid inside for a hide.


----------



## Ellenantula (Oct 29, 2016)

viper69 said:


> I was kidding. I'd never use it, too much risk of mold.


Okay, I confess, I have used a half TP roll for a sling hide and replaced as needed.  lol  
I think was out of cork bark that week.


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Oct 29, 2016)

Ellenantula said:


> Leave the lid inside for a hide.


Uh, I'm sorry Lady Ellenantula but I don't know about the lid inside :-s

because I never, never, and never (I'm an 'Eyetalian' living in Italy, after all, and not an Italian/American in Bensonhurst, even if sometimes a trained good eye can spot me near 110st disguised as a white Cuban with moustaches singing with the Spanish Harlem Orchestra "Pueblo Latino" song ) ate/bought a can of that stuff... I know the product *only *due to pop art :-s

But arboreals doesn't need hide, because (Jim) jones0911 today opened my eyes! I'm not blind anymore, evviva

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Ellenantula (Oct 29, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Uh, I'm sorry Lady Ellenantula but I don't know about the lid inside :-s


hehe.  Prolly too sharp indeed.  lol
I just can't imagine offering nothing.  For slings, I've even offered a single silk leaf for a hide.  Just...something, yannoe?

Reactions: Love 2


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Oct 29, 2016)

Ellenantula said:


> I just can't imagine offering nothing.  For slings, I've even offered a single silk leaf for a hide.  Just...something, yannoe?


Yup, aside for jokes, always of course. Comment #13 of this thread, there's a (little in size, but related to the enclosure) piece of cork bark in that glass cage I use for 2 to 4 cm arboreal slings


----------



## Jeff23 (Oct 30, 2016)

Jones0911 said:


> There you go again with that "better than everyone who doesn't do it my way" mentality you need to get that out of your head.
> 
> I'm not going to everything the way everyone does it in it.....my Ts stay alive and grow etc..
> 
> ...


You are putting the owner first and the T last just so you can watch them labor over dirt curtains to be able to hide.  You aren't replicating an arboreal T that doesn't have anything fancy.  You are replicating the idea of taking some arboreal T's that have numerous objects around them in the wild and displacing them to a pile of dirt.  There are no "hobby" arboreal T's in the wild that have no objects beyond substrate.  What you are doing is hateful.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Red Eunice (Oct 30, 2016)

mistertim said:


> So I have a few arboreal kids that are growing fast and will be ready for a bit of a bump up in enclosure size sometime in the near future (P. regalis, P. metallica, and P. irminia slings)...thing is, I've only ever had terrestrial juvies before and not arboreals. The arboreals I had before this were all already sub-adult so they went straight into their permanent enclosures. What do you all use for a "mid range" arboreal enclosure in between sling and adult? I currently have all three in 32 oz tall deli cups.
> 
> I have seen lots of people use those Walmart clear gallon jugs but my worry with those is the somewhat narrow opening up at the top. All three of them are fast and skittish species, with the Poecs obviously being the fastest and having very potent venom so I wouldn't want them bolting UP and onto me during cleaning or feeding/watering.


 I'm posting a photo of the different size arboreal enclosures I use.
 Note: ONLY the tallest (far right) has a resident.
 When I receive them as slings, they are first housed in an inverted 40 oz. container.
 Once at 2"-2 1/2" size, rehoused into usually 5"X5"X12" or 6"X6"X12/14" with front opening access. Amount of anchor points used is species dependent, some get more than others. When these get to the 5" size, I rehouse to their final enclosure. 
 I err on the larger size enclosures and like them to have a minimum of 3X DLS in height for climbing about. If I were to get P. rufilata/ornata then I'd build 30" tall for these.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Nikke (Oct 30, 2016)

I use these acrylic boxes what my local store sells. Size for them is 6x6x8 Inches. Works from slings to sub-adults.
Lid is made by the factory and it fits tight. So *knocking wood* escape-free. But the avic's tend to make the web tunnel on the lid so weekly maintanance usually breaks the webbing.


----------



## Ellenantula (Oct 31, 2016)

Nikke said:


> I use these acrylic boxes what my local store sells. Size for them is 6x6x8 Inches. Works from slings to sub-adults.
> Lid is made by the factory and it fits tight. So *knocking wood* escape-free. But the avic's tend to make the web tunnel on the lid so weekly maintanance usually breaks the webbing.


You can invert those so you can open from the bottom and not disturb the web. I do this with avics since they don't burrow anyway.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

